# Upcoming Paris trip - oh boy so soon? Tips???



## winger (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok, we been in what seems like an endless pack/unpack cycle all year - and our Paris trip is right around the corner (Thanksgiving week) !!!  We are winding down our Lake Tahoe trip and the reality of our trip to the City of Lights is finally hitting us.  And, like a wedding day, we are getting wet feet LOL

We feel SO unprepared, I mean a trip to anywhere in the USA is a walk in the park compared to a foreign land.  Passport (expired : (   )  - ok we gotta get that started too.

So, any hints/advise?  for such things as:
 -  how/when to exchange for cash, or do everyone just do the credit card thing now?  

 - how about good deals on Paris tickets to transits and museums, that sort of thing?  

- is there a really good, recommended self-tour books for Paris?

- how best get around, say even from the airport to the hotel?

- how much French do we really need to learn? I am finding it difficult to learn even a few phrases (got a CD )

ANY advice/tips would be appreciated.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 11, 2009)

winger said:


> Passport (expired : (   )  - ok we gotta get that started too.
> 
> So, any hints/advise?  for such things as:
> -  how/when to exchange for cash, or do everyone just do the credit card thing now?
> ...



*Passport* - I just sent mine in for renewal after my trip to Paris.  Sent in June - new passport arrived within 3 weeks.

*Cash* - Call your bank and confirm that your ATM card works in Europe.  I found that my credit union charges no additional fees and the exchange rate from an ATM is far superior to one of those cash exchange companies.  Because I already had some Euros, I didn't use an ATM at the airport, but I've found them in airports in other countries, so I would imagine that France is the same.

*Tourbook* - get Rick Steve's book.  We found it to be very useful.  He also answers questions about transportation and museum passes.  We took the train from the airport to Paris.  The person at the train booth spoke a bit of English and we knew what we wanted so we got the ticket to our stop and we bought a carnay (I think that's how it's spelled).  A carnay is 10 tickets for the subway system.  One per trip per individual.  We used 2 carnays for 2 of us for a week, but we are also big time walkers.  Your mileage may vary.

*Museum Pass* - we got the 4 day museum pass.  It got us into everything we'd planned to see, except for the Eiffel Tower.  It was even good for Versailles, which made it very cost effective for us.  I believe they are available in 2 day, 4 day, and 6 day versions.  BTW, we ended up going to some of the places covered by the museum pass that we wouldn't have gone into otherwise and we found some wonderful, interesting things to do because of the pass.  I recommend it highly.

We had a translation guide and Rick Steve's book has some translations in it.  We found that most people spoke at least some English but we always asked in French if they could speak English.  Also, greet shopkeepers, ticket sales people, etc. with a "Bonjour" before you say anything else.

We had a fantastic time in Paris.  It was our first time and I was pleased at how well everything fell into place.


----------



## radmoo (Aug 12, 2009)

*Francophile suggestions*

$$$ - we just returned from 2 weeks in Ireland.  I had a few Euros left over from last year's trip to Italy but there will DEFINITELY be an ATM at CDG airport.  Get some Euro first thing.  Do NOT bring from US as you'll pay a hefty exchange fee.  There is a bus that goes from CDG right into the city.  Agreed, you should always ask in French "Vous parlez anglais?"  It's how they do things in France.  They definitely do not like Americans assuming that English is spoken, even if it is.  And yes, ALWAYS greet and thank shopkeepers, again, another local custom.  I would use my ATM and credit cards.  Keep photocopies of your passport and credit cards away from the originals and leave copy at home with someone you can reach in case of emergency.

You definitely can purchase carnet for the Metro (subway) which is very easy to use.  There are several lines and several stations that act as transfer junctions.  Every station has good maps so you won't have a problem, despite the language.  And I agree you should walk as much as possible as it's the BEST way to enjoy Paris.

I'd recommend a restaurant called "Le Souffle" - it's off the rue de Rivoli, not far from the Louvre.  Make sure you visit Luxembourg Gardens on the left bank, near University and purchase a crepe from a stand in the park.  And make sure you fill up on croissants for breakfast.  After eating them in Paris, you'll never eat them stateside again 

There are lovely restaurants near Notre Dame Cathedral and if you take your dinner there, you will have lovely view.  I also love the 6th and 7th arrondissements on the Left Bank.  But beware - Europe is VERY expensive.  Sometimes upon first glance you'll say to yourself, 30 Euro, that isn't bad.  Remember, it's not $30 but approx $45.  So don't think about it, just enjoy - it's vacation.  

We bought practically nothing home from Ireland as we can get everything for less here.  What we did bring were memories of a fabulous country with lovely people and beautiful photos to share with our friends.

So just take in the sites and sounds and enjoy!!!! Should be a GREAT trip.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 17, 2009)

If you are packing lite, you an take the train from the airport right into the city. The train runs often and is cheap. When you get to the city, you can with the same tix go on the subway to the closest stop to your hotel. So that means you'll need to know which subway line & stop works best. The subway map lists both the train lines & subway lines on the same map (the trains are lists as REF lines)  The train offers the best access to both the Eiffel Tower & the Orsay. 

We traveled within the city mostly on the subway. It isn't as scenic as the bus, but sometimes we'd find ourselves on the wrong bus BUT almost never on the wrong subway. You buy a book of 10 one time only TIXs and get about a 30% discount over the regular fare. The TIXs are good for both subway, train (inside the city) and buses.


----------



## winger (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the good info so far - DW will digest some of the good info tomorrow and I will do the same this upcoming weekend.

Besides Rick S's book, is there another well-recommended walking-tour book of Paris, preferable small, easy-to-carry with many maps and suggested daily trips?


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 19, 2009)

On passports, many Congressmen and Senators offer a rush service through their office for constituents.  That is usually the fastest way.  In some states, the delegation defers to one member to handle this, and in NC for example it is Senator Richard Burr's office.

As to guidebooks, my preferences are Lonely Planet and Rough Guide, since In Your Pocket is not in France yet.

From airport to hotel, the RER train and then subway is what I always use, but then I travel light.  With a bit more luggage, take the Roissybus into the city and then a taxi.  

For getting around within the city, the carnet of tickets is better than individual tickets, but I usually prefer the all day ticket if I am going to be travelling much at all.  I beleive it is called Visite Paris, and has some additional benefits.  It is particularly good on day of arrival since it also covers the RER train from CDG airport into the city.

For credit cards in western Europe (not eastern yet, however), you will need a PIN or you cannot use it.  If you do not have one on your present cards, check with your bank and get it.

While exchange houses are the way to go in most of eastern Europe, their rates, and often commissions as well make them a bad way to exchange in any country that uses the €.  ATM's are a better bet, but try to use one connected to a bank.  Sometimes freestanding ATM's, including those at airports and train stations can give you a nasty surprise with extra fees.

I found I could get around Paris okay with English.

One day trip I would definitely recomment is to Versailles palace.

I would also suggest taking a boat sightseeing excursion on the Seine.




winger said:


> Ok, we been in what seems like an endless pack/unpack cycle all year - and our Paris trip is right around the corner (Thanksgiving week) !!!  We are winding down our Lake Tahoe trip and the reality of our trip to the City of Lights is finally hitting us.  And, like a wedding day, we are getting wet feet LOL
> 
> We feel SO unprepared, I mean a trip to anywhere in the USA is a walk in the park compared to a foreign land.  Passport (expired : (   )  - ok we gotta get that started too.
> 
> ...


----------



## grest (Aug 19, 2009)

We applied for our passports around July 27th, and got them a this week.


----------



## IreneLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Tourbook:: I always loved the Michelin Green Guide, light weight and VERY comprehensive. You can pick and choose from among many walks, and there is great detail in each.

Enjoy it ! Paris is among my favorite cities, probably number 1.


----------



## winger (Aug 23, 2009)

grest said:


> We applied for our passports around July 27th, and got them a this week.


Just mailed our Passport extension request on Friday...crossing my fingers the $75 x 2 will mean good, fast service.


----------



## winger (Aug 23, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> ...
> 
> For credit cards in western Europe (not eastern yet, however), you will need a PIN or you cannot use it.  If you do not have one on your present cards, check with your bank and get it....


  I called my Chase Visa card (Marriott), they say no need for PIN unless I use an ATM.  Are you sure?

Man, what is this 2% surcharge for using my Visa overseas? WOW




Carolinian said:


> One day trip I would definitely recomment is to Versailles palace.


  Is this included in the Museum pass?


----------



## vincenzi (Aug 23, 2009)

winger said:


> I called my Chase Visa card (Marriott), they say no need for PIN unless I use an ATM.  Are you sure?
> 
> Man, what is this 2% surcharge for using my Visa overseas? WOW
> 
> ...



We used our Schwab Visa card.  There are no overseas fees.  But, you do have to have a Schwab account.  We specifically applied for this card for our trip to Europe.  We have been using it ever since we returned.  We get a 2% cash back that is put into our account.  There is no yearly fee.  Recently, it was listed as one of the top 3 credit cards.


----------



## jmatias (Aug 23, 2009)

winger said:


> I called my Chase Visa card (Marriott), they say no need for PIN unless I use an ATM.  Are you sure?
> 
> Man, what is this 2% surcharge for using my Visa overseas? WOW
> 
> ...




Just got back and bought the Museum pass.  Versaille is Included in the museum pass.  

Have a great trip!  

Jen


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> For getting around within the city, the carnet of tickets is better than individual tickets, but I usually prefer the all day ticket if I am going to be travelling much at all.  I beleive it is called Visite Paris, and has some additional benefits.  It is particularly good on day of arrival since it also covers the RER train from CDG airport into the city.
> 
> I would also suggest taking a boat sightseeing excursion on the Seine.


To combine sightseeing on the Seine with basic transportation between points (in addition to your multi-day book of tickets for the Metro), you can buy a multi-day ticket for the Batobus:

http://www.batobus.com/english/8escale.htm

Designed especially for visitors, the Batobus passes are for as many trips as you like during a specific period of time. 
No need to wait to buy a ticket. 
1 - day Pass: €12
(€6 for children under 16, €8 Privilege rate ticket*)

2 - day Pass**: €16
(€8 for children under 16, €11 Privilege rate ticket*)

5 - day Pass**: €19
(€9 for children under 16, €13 Privilege rate ticket*)


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 24, 2009)

*Paris Walking tours*

You might try these walks. I think they are affiliated with London Walks but I do not know for sure.

http://www.paris-walks.com/


Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 24, 2009)

winger said:


> Man, what is this 2% surcharge for using my Visa overseas? WOW



The only ones that I use simply because they do not charge "Excessive Fees" are my Credit Union for ATM use and Capital One for Charges. I stopped using Master Card, Visa and AMEX since they tack on more fees than I can tolerate. I sometimes think they charge for just looking at something with their card in my wallet.:annoyed: 

Cheers


----------



## javabean (Aug 24, 2009)

Just returned from Paris and Barcelona. Paris was wonderful. My credit union did not charge any fees for using ATM withdrawal in either city. My mother in law's credit union did charge a ridiculous fee for each withdrawal. Call your credit union today and ask. ATM can be the safest, most convienient way to manage cash, but you've got to check it out ahead of time.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/City-Walks-Pa...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1251130747&sr=1-2


Besides the Rick Steve's Book, we also bought this card set.  There is one walk per card.  It was useful but not sufficient by itself.  We would select a few cards each day, depending on where we planned to be that day.

Sue


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Sep 9, 2009)

Just returned from 5 nights in Paris.
Did the On/Off Batobus the first day- which gave us a good orientation of the city. Cruised both during daylight and in the evening. Stopped at the Eiffel Tower and for dinner near one of the stops.

Bought the Museum pass and it was definately worth it- probably saved us an hour of waiting at the Orseey Museum- Buy the pass at your hotel or one of the lesser museums.
Went to the Eiffel Tower during the day- only to the lower platform- and the Arc De Triomphe at night.

Prices are sky high.


----------



## winger (Sep 28, 2009)

*Will this adaptor work in Paris (and Europe) ?*

I found this handy dandy converter. Will this work over in Paris (and Europe, for that matter) ?

I wish to take my cell phones and laptops and camera charger and use the power in the hotel ...

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11299211&whse=BC&topnav=&browse=&lang=en-US


----------



## dwsupt (Sep 28, 2009)

*Just got back*

We did a one day trip to Paris from England. For getting around, I bought a visitor bus pass and we took the public bus. It came complete with a map for about $15 US. The hop on-hop off bus might also be a good way to go. Didn't try it, but might next time. Things are costly there, so if you can book here and pay in dollars, I would. I exchanged $100 US in London and ended up with 54 Euros. Not good, but it paid for lunch and a few snacks.

Check these out:
http://www.viator.com/tours/Paris/Paris-City-Hop-on-Hop-off-Tour/d479-2916PAR?pref=02&aid=g3254
http://www.travelsignposts.com/Paris/paris_bus_tourist.php


----------



## winger (Sep 28, 2009)

dwsupt said:


> ... I exchanged $100 US in London and ended up with 54 Euros. Not good, but it paid for lunch and a few snacks.
> ...[/URL]



We just finished setting up a Bank of America checking acct so we can take out money at the ATM for no charge (except for the exchange rate) at BNP Paribas ATMs.  I hope this helps me with some of the costs going there.

your Euro to US seems outrageously high at ( 100 / 54 =) 1.85 .  Today's Euro/USD exchange rate is approx 1.46.  How did you get this exchange?  I would be sure to AVOID when I am over there!


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 28, 2009)

winger said:


> your Euro to US seems outrageously high at ( 100 / 54 =) 1.85 .  Today's Euro/USD exchange rate is approx 1.46.  How did you get this exchange?  I would be sure to AVOID when I am over there!



Watch out for fees at exchange houses. The best bet is the ATM plan you have chosen.

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 28, 2009)

*Just get plug adapters*



winger said:


> I found this handy dandy converter. Will this work over in Paris (and Europe, for that matter) ?
> 
> I wish to take my cell phones and laptops and camera charger and use the power in the hotel ...
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11299211&whse=BC&topnav=&browse=&lang=en-US



Most electronics are Dual Voltage these days. If you look at either your charger or device, it will probably say 110/220 or 120/240 or some combination. All you need is a plug adapter. You can get them at any number of places including Wal Mart. All they are is a gizmo to take your US style plug and transfer it to the Euro style plug. You then use your own "Brick" or charger to power/recharge your device.

Cheers


----------



## winger (Sep 28, 2009)

x3 skier said:


> Most electronics are Dual Voltage these days. If you look at either your charger or device, it will probably say 110/220 or 120/240 or some combination. All you need is a plug adapter. You can get them at any number of places including Wal Mart. All they are is a gizmo to take your US style plug and transfer it to the Euro style plug. You then use your own "Brick" or charger to power/recharge your device.
> 
> Cheers



Does the one I listed in the Costco link above:
1) perform the 220->110 conversion ?  [my laptop does not have the dual voltage charger : (   so I would likely need a converter ]
2) include the plug adaptor to plug into my hotel's wall socket?

Another thing, I ran across an article talking about *VOLTAGE *and *HERTZ *.

Assuming I am buying a converter (like the CostCo one), IF my converter does NOT account for this 50 hertz in paris, will that damage my cell phones, computer, and camera battery/charger ?

http://www.kwintessential.co.uk/art...ricity-Voltage,-Plugs-&-Sockets-in-France/571



> *your electrical appliances in France.*
> 
> *Electricity Voltage in France*
> 
> ...


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 28, 2009)

50 v 60 Hertz will not really affect things that do not have a motor. Your Cell Phone, etc will work fine. If you took a Hair Dryer for some reason, it would not work very well.

Are you sure your laptop is not dual voltage? How old is it? I would check the Mfg Web Site to make sure it is NOT dual voltage for any device you are taking.

If all else fails, major hotels usually have converters and adapters to loan.  

Cheers


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 28, 2009)

Personally, we didn't use cash very much while in Paris.  We use the capital one Creditcard.  It has no fees for use in foreign countries!!

RE your electrical appliances in France. 

We got a great converter in Europe, it cost like $25 and still it did a bad job on my computer ( worked OK on the cell phones) .  Wish I had better news.


----------



## hibbeln (Sep 28, 2009)

Try to get enough euros to get you into the city before you leave the USA (you can get them at a bank, call around).   CDG is the only airport in the world where I have NEVER been able to find an ATM (and we've been in that airport probably 7 or 8 times, and I have SEARCHED!).  When you arrive from the USA, sometimes you are put into a very, very small terminal that literally has no services.  Other people have told me that they found what they think is the one and only ATM there......but it was all out of euros (big surprise).


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 2, 2009)

What!! No steak and frites at McDonalds??? Do they still do that?   Versailles gets another vote.  I was not that impressed with the Montmarte (if you can even tell what that is the way I butchered the spelling!!).  Reminded me of the Indians selling trinkets on the road into Sedona (at least until the wah-wah-wah of police sirens was heard!!) I remember we went into a french bakery (supposed to be the highlight of our trip) and bought several scrumptious looking pastries. It was to be our budget breakfast.  Most of then were filled with liquor and it was WAY to early to start boozing it up!   I loved the Louvre!  It IS a beautiful city - especially if you aren't driving!


----------



## winger (Oct 6, 2009)

*USD -> Euro*

OK.  I think learned something today - *am I understanding this correctly?*

So for today approx 1.46 $USD equates to 1.00 Euro.  If I go to my BofA teller to 'buy' Euros, it is going to cost me $1.55 $USD - this is called the "Retail Rate".  The $1.46-to-$1 is called the "Wholesale Rate".

If I charged a purchase in Europe using my Chase Marriott Visa, Visa and Chase will use the "Wholesale Rate" + 3% transaction fee.

So, it looks like it is better for me to use my credit card and NOT convert my US greenback to Euros.


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 6, 2009)

winger said:


> OK.  I think learned something today - *am I understanding this correctly?*
> 
> So for today approx 1.46 $USD equates to 1.00 Euro.  If I go to my BofA teller to 'buy' Euros, it is going to cost me $1.55 $USD - this is called the "Retail Rate".  The $1.46-to-$1 is called the "Wholesale Rate".
> 
> ...



Correct as far as it goes.

I use a Capital One Credit Card that does not charge any fees for charges and my Credit Union for ATM Withdrawals for cash since they do not charge any fees at all.

Suggest you look around at your local credit union and Cap One if you want to avoid any fees.

Cheers


----------



## winger (Oct 6, 2009)

x3 skier said:


> Correct as far as it goes.
> 
> I use a Capital One Credit Card that does not charge any fees for charges and my Credit Union for ATM Withdrawals for cash since they do not charge any fees at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks, unfortunately my Cap One cards limit is only $500 and they will NOT increase until they decide to review my account - bad business practice IMO.

I do not currently belong to a credit union, but I eligible to sign up for two.  Let me check on this...thanks for the tip


----------



## winger (Oct 7, 2009)

*Skype, ATM BNP Paribas, Customs*

OK - got three questions.

1) has anyone used Skype (perferably from a Windows Mobile pda a WiFi connection connected to the supposedly widely-available free WiFi in Paris) ?  How's the call quality?

2) I opened a BofA checking so that I can use their partner's ATMs in Paris - BNP Paribas.  Two questions here.
a) What is the latest on whether there is a ATM fee for withdrawing Euros in Paris?
b) Is the exchange/conversion rate used during an ATM withdrawal the "wholesale rate" (like it is approx $1.46 USD to every $1.00 Euro)  or the "retail rate" (like, this morning, if I had to 'buy' some Euros at my local BofA branch, it would have costed me approx $1.56 USD for every $1.00 Euro).

3) What sort of food products are we able to bring through customs at the Paris airport (CDG) ?  I was thinking of bringing a box of our favorite 'energy bars' (individually sealed, fresh from our local health store) for those opportune moments when we just what a quick boost/bite.

Thanks.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 9, 2009)

In general, the rate you'll get is the wholesale exchange rate when you use a ATM. 

Fresh food could be a problem BUT  I'd wouldn't think twice about bringing packaged food.


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 9, 2009)

winger said:


> OK - got three questions
> 
> 3) What sort of food products are we able to bring through customs at the Paris airport (CDG) ?  I was thinking of bringing a box of our favorite 'energy bars' (individually sealed, fresh from our local health store) for those opportune moments when we just what a quick boost/bite.
> 
> Thanks.



Like most customs things, it is a crap shoot. Since Paris is one of the major cities of the world, I am sure you can find energy bars in Paris. OTOH, I doubt there would be any real problem even if they found them.

Cheers


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2009)

*Landing at CDG, customs then Step-by-Step from CDG to CE*

OK, we are finally getting on the plane this coming Saturday, whoo hoo!!!  and I am finally starting to piece our itenery together  

We have a couple of questions on what to expect the first few hours when we land in CDG (Sunday, 9:30AM'ish).  We got two checked luggage and two carry-ons and wish to go straight to the CE to check in.

1) what would be a reasonable amount of time it will take up to get our luggage and clear/get through customs?

2) We are taking the RER (B train) then transferring to the Metro (the number 1 train) 
a) would we be able to buy the 10 ticket carnet metro passes at the CDG station?
b) which station to we get off the RER train to transfer to the metro train?  On the various maps I look at, it is not clear which of the following three RER/Metro stations I would need to get off at:  Chatelet, Chatelet les Halles, or Les Halles .  It seems Chatelet is where I would catch the Metro # 1 train.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 15, 2009)

winger said:


> 1) what would be a reasonable amount of time it will take up to get our luggage and clear/get through customs?
> 
> 2) We are taking the RER (B train) then transferring to the Metro (the number 1 train)
> a) would we be able to buy the 10 ticket carnet metro passes at the CDG station?
> b) which station to we get off the RER train to transfer to the metro train?



#1 - It may only take 30 minutes, but if you allow approx. 1 hour, at least you won't have a meltdown when dealing with delays.  I've found that with most major cities, its prudent not to plan any activity other than just "getting situated" within 3 hours of scheduled arrival.

#2a - You may find a long line at the ticket counter and want to wait until you're at a 
Metro stop with less traffic.  There's a good explanation of RER ticketing and transit here:
http://europeforvisitors.com/paris/articles/paris-cdg-ground-transportation-trains.htm


----------



## markbernstein (Nov 16, 2009)

winger said:


> OK, we are finally getting on the plane this coming Saturday, whoo hoo!!!  and I am finally starting to piece our itenery together
> 
> We have a couple of questions on what to expect the first few hours when we land in CDG (Sunday, 9:30AM'ish).  We got two checked luggage and two carry-ons and wish to go straight to the CE to check in.
> 
> ...



1) I agree with Talent312, set your expectations accordingly.  Once you combine deplaning, customs, and waiting for your bags, it could easily be an hour or more.

2a) I think so, but if not, they're easily available at the transfer station.  There should be machines that allow you to buy them via either cash or credit card.

2b) It looks like Chatelet is the right answer, but it's really all one big interconnected station, so you'll be able to get to Metro #1 from any of them.  Here's a map that might help: http://www.paris.org/Metro/gifs/metro.pdf

I'll offer a cautionary tale, though.  I love the Paris Metro generally, but you have to watch out for pickpockets.  The one time I took RER and Metro to my hotel, instead of a shuttle, I almost lost my wallet.  As I got on one Metro train, with my suitcase in one hand and my computer case in the other (business trip), two men blocked my way, pointing vaguely at something and muttering so I couldn't quite hear what they were saying.  After a second or two, I realized something was wrong, and whirled around.  All *three* men ran off down the platform, and I found that the back of my jacket had been pulled up, and my wallet was halfway out of my pocket.  Ever since, I've made sure I was carrying my wallet in my front pocket, preferably with my hand on it, whenever I'm on a European subway.  (I also once made the mistake of getting on a subway in Barcelona with my Blackberry clipped to my belt.  Luckily, I felt the guy pull it off, and was able to grab it back from him.)


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 16, 2009)

markbernstein said:


> ... I love the Paris Metro generally, but you have to watch out for pickpockets.  The one time I took RER and Metro to my hotel, instead of a shuttle, I almost lost my wallet...



I've dodged pickpockets in Florence along the Arno, and in Rome outside the Colosseum. My wife did have her wallet nicked outside Buckingham Palace.  It pays to be careful in any major city, and to leave an alternate CC along with your passport in your hotel-room safe.


----------



## winger (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Markbernstein and Talent for the customs and RER/Metro info.

Talent...on your comment...



Talent312 said:


> I've dodged pickpockets in Florence along the Arno, and in Rome outside the Colosseum. My wife did have her wallet nicked outside Buckingham Palace.  It pays to be careful in any major city, and to leave an alternate CC along with your passport in your hotel-room safe.



...so, in your opinion, how safe is it to keep my wallet in my front jeans pocket, inside a money pouch, or backpack ?


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 16, 2009)

There is a ticket kiosk outside the airport on the RER platform with real people.  I was able to buy our RER tickets and our carnets with my VISA credit card.  

I also used one from my credit union so I had only the 1% that VISA charged them for currency exchanges.  Later, I went to ATMs and withdrew cash.  I had no fees for any of those exchanges.

Have fun.
Sue


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 16, 2009)

winger said:


> ...so, in your opinion, how safe is it to keep my wallet in my front jeans pocket, inside a money pouch, or backpack ?



Keeping your wallet in a front pants-pocket is a good idea. But I would only use it to hold 1-ATM/debit card, 1-CC, some "walking around" money, and a DL or other ID.  I use a neck-pouch for my passport, alternate CC's and reserve money (it usually stays in a hotel-room safe).

Backpacks are trouble with a zipper and should only be used for things that no one would want to steal...
like old socks or a Rick Steves Guidebook.  My DW's wallet was in a shoulder-back slung over her back.
But we only lost the use of one CC and her ability to help me drive a rental in Scotland.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 16, 2009)

Tip: if they still use the Carte Orange (I read it's being phased out so not sure what the current status is), take a few photocopies or printouts of your passport picture with you, or some similar tiny little headshot of yourself. Then you won't have to waste valuable time as we did, locating a photobooth for the needed photo.

www.ricksteves.com/graffiti/helpline/index.cfm?topic=10434


----------



## pranas (Nov 28, 2009)

hibbeln said:


> Try to get enough euros to get you into the city before you leave the USA (you can get them at a bank, call around).   CDG is the only airport in the world where I have NEVER been able to find an ATM (and we've been in that airport probably 7 or 8 times, and I have SEARCHED!).  When you arrive from the USA, sometimes you are put into a very, very small terminal that literally has no services.  Other people have told me that they found what they think is the one and only ATM there......but it was all out of euros (big surprise).



I was only there once but had no problem with the ATM at the airport.  I did have to ask where it was located.


----------



## winger (Jan 4, 2010)

*Paris - trip summary*

It has been an absolute crazy month since we got back to the US at the end of November.

Anyways, our Paris trip is by far among the top two or three out of all our trips we've taken, and we have been fortunate enough to travel to a few very nice places over the years (Australia, Hawaii, etc.).

The weather was relatively cooperative with the November rains only really coming at night. Even though I brought 3 sweaters, they never got unfolded (staying tucked away in the dresser the entire time).

Here are the places we saw which we would feel comfortable recommending for any first-time visit:
o Notre Dame (walk the towers, attend mass, explore the interior)
o Chateau at Versailles (palace and gardens)
o Arc de Triomphe
o Latin Quarter
o Eiffel Tower - walk it to the 2nd level, it really is not that hard (maybe the cold/cool weather helped)
o the Louvre Museum
o Champs Elysses Ave (good for both day and night )
o Chinatown (13th district)
o Jewish district

Lessons learned (in no particular order):
o walk, walk and walk more - makes you feel more 'part of the action'
o get the Rick Steves book (and read a little before you arrive) - it was invaluable
o don't miss the Chateau at Versailles. It is absolutely amazing (we did that twice)
o sneaked in some actual 'rest' (aka 'nap') time - we did and it made the trip much better (we stayed 8 nights, the extra night was a good choice)
o get the Paris Museum Pass - it is a bargain 
o bring an extra memory card for your camera/camcorder (the spankin brand new 2GB card that came with the camera died the 2nd morning we arrived)
o bring an extra battery(s) for your camera/camcorder
o buy the Metro Carnet (buy several, LOL)
o discover the small bakeries and shops (even the chains) for quick, cheap eats such as sandwiches, pastry's, desserts, crepes, gyros, falafels, etc. (lots of good ones in Paris!)  
o check out MonoPrix - you can find so many things there (groceries, junk food, souveniers, etc.)
o empty out the mini-refrigerator - replace with your favorite drinks/snacks (coke, fruits, etc.).
o great souvnier bargains can be found in little shops along Quai-Saint-Michel near the corner where Rue-Saint-Jacques hits Petit Pont (one of the bridges that goes onto Ile de la Cite).  

There was just so much to see to write it all, but hopefully this helps someone planning a trip first-time trip to Paris.


----------



## dwsupt (Jan 4, 2010)

*Double whammy*



winger said:


> your Euro to US seems outrageously high at ( 100 / 54 =) 1.85 .  Today's Euro/USD exchange rate is approx 1.46.  How did you get this exchange?  I would be sure to AVOID when I am over there!



It took me a while to figure it out, but I think it was a double whammy. They converted my $ to pounds and then pounds to Euros. BAsically they charged me twice. At 5:00 a.m. I wasn't awake enough to argue. We took the Chunnel to Paris from London.:zzz:


----------



## bigrick (Jan 28, 2010)

Winger,  thanks for the list.  I added your list to my list for our upcoming trip there in August this year.


----------

